# li-ion voltage problem



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently aquired a couple of Tenergy Li-Ion 21.- batts. They charge up to 24.4 volts. My rc equipment will only handle 24 volts. Is there someting I can put in line on the battery lead to cut the voltage that .4 volts that will not effect charging?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not an expert but I don't think you need to worry about an extra 0.4 volts. Max voltage ratings aren't a brick wall but more of being rated on a curve. 

-Brian


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

actually Brian it is just enough to cause my receiver not to work. Just my luck. on one of my engines the sound board is conected to the battery input and that draws just enough to allow the receiver to work, however I also have some engines with factory sound and it just does not want to cooperate.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

A simple method for battery discharge is a bank of automobile tail/brake light bulbs, easy to pigtail them up and readily available. Or something like an ESV (expanded scale volt meter) loads the battery and displays voltage, these are available in the RC Aircraft market. I like the digital displays with 1-2 Amp loads. 

Michael


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.allelectronics.com/mas_a...0;width.500;modified.1259832977.1194.D620.jpg You might try 2 or more of these in series and see if it would bring the voltage down to an operating level. Just a thought. 

6 amp 200PIV diode
http://www.allelectronics.com/mas_a...0;width.500;modified.1259832977.1194.D620.jpg


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes the diode is the answer. Each diode will drop the voltage .7 Volts. So two give you a 1.4 volt drop. connect them in series with the positive battery lead. Diode will not change the current load like a resistor will.l


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for your help I will give it a try


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OMAG







I was just thinking the same thing Stan was.









Does that worry you ?


----------

